
Ethereum Price Rally Continues Despite Market Cool Off - doener
https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/ethereum-price-rally-continues-despite-market-cool-off/
======
mtgx
All price-related articles should not be upvoted and/or should be flagged.
They serve absolutely no purpose (at least on a platform like HN) other than
to get those who have already invested in that certain coin to benefit from
other buying it later when they see the news that the "price is rising"
because of the fear or missing out.

People should be submitting and upvoting only technology-related articles
about the coins. But this is just my opinion.

~~~
alistproducer2
I agree. I don't think they add anything to the discussion. In fact, I wish a
lot of the new folks who have joined HN in the past year would go back to
reddit or where ever they came from because they don't seem to understand what
HN is all about.

